# Trolling fail....



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Headed out today to a glorious gulf. Nice easy swells running 30 knots to the SE in search of blue water. Put lines in at 50 NM out, finally found BW at about 56 NM. First time we have deployed the outriggers, they worked great.

But no fishies. Trolled for 3 hours, saw bait and bobos busting but nothing would bite. Running 2 bubblers, 1 planer with a squid, and a mahi candy on the shotgun.

Nada. Finally put out the high-speeders and headed in. Ate lunch (thanks to my daughter and wife, awesome tacos) and pulled up the speeders.

Hit the Edge, caught enough mingo and porgies to make a fish fry.

I am a confirmed bottom feeder I guess.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Run an islander in blue and white with a ballyhoo, and run a sea witch or islander in black and red way back down the center. Look for floating debris and rips in current and birds working. My buddies are wearing out the fish out there, you just have to put some time in and learn the game. They will fall into your lap when you learn to read the signs.


----------



## louis.mannino.7 (May 3, 2016)

We hauled in this guy today









Blue and white islander w/ballyhoo been getting it done, shit was a bit slow today but we're happy with this one ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah yeah... congrats on the hoo. Just didn't happen for us today. We'll do it again for sure.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hang in there buddy, you will get it.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

You'll get it sooner or later just put in the time to learn the ropes. I wouldn't know how either. But I sure would like to learn.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You guys need to try and get with Wade (downtime 2). He has teaching sessions on this exact thing , and he has forgotten more than most people on here know about trolling.


----------



## Bluewater Report (Jul 14, 2014)

3 hours isn't a long time to put in trolling. Hell, I've gone 2 days without a bite before. For a beginner on a small boat, I'd recommend pulling all ballyhoo (naked, islanders, or any other skirt or small lure in front of it), you'll get a lot more bites. One reason for a lot more bites is that small fish will eat them more regularly than a lure. But, big fish will eat them too and you'll have more action and keep everyone more engaged.

But, you brought home dinner, so it sounds like a successful trip anyway.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

louis.mannino.7 said:


> we hauled in this guy today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy hoo!!!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I am a confirmed bottom feeder I guess.[/QUOTE]

I hear ya. Me too. I thought trolling would be easy and more fun, but I always fail at it and have to hit the bottom to salvage the day.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Kewl hoo.
Whyme


----------

